# Symptoms of Anxiety vs. hypoglycemia vs. Diabetes



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

OK - help me out with this please. For years prior to IBS/depression anxiety diagnosis. I seemed to suffer from hypoglycemia. Basically if I did not drink 2 glasses of OJ first thing in the AM by 10:30 I started to feel weirded out, shaky and tightness right in the 'wishbone' area of my chest. I have been on Remeron for 8 months now and ever since June (work got crazier, Gram Died, bad family relations all hit in a 4 week period) - I seem to be getting worse. The shakes come all the time, I eat stuff all day to stay ahead of them and I am never hungry - just shaky. I have read that anxiety or fear shuts down the digestive system first then the old potty run starts - just like animals do - freeze frame and then pee. My psychiatrist just had me go get tested today for diabetes as I continue to gain wieght on the Remeron and get shakier as the days go on. He also mentioned it might be panic or anxiety. I realize the blood test will rule out the diabetes and hypoglycemia BUT 8am is not when it hits is is about 10am when I start the 'problems'. Anyway if you have made it this far in my diatribe - my questions are: what are the symptoms of anxiety and how in the heck do we figure out if this is anxiety, hypo, diabetes or something else?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2001)

srhackett ....Around 20 years ago, I suffered from anxiety. I don't know how or why, but after a few years this "disappeared" all by itself.10 years ago I was diagnosed diabetic, and started on oral meds 6 years ago. Sometimes, if I wait too long to eat, I go a little "hypo".I have to say that, for me, the symptoms of these two things are practically indistinguishable!Julie------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2001)

srhackett ....Around 20 years ago, I suffered from anxiety. I don't know how or why, but after a few years this "disappeared" all by itself.10 years ago I was diagnosed diabetic, and started on oral meds 6 years ago. Sometimes, if I wait too long to eat, I go a little "hypo".I have to say that, for me, the symptoms of these two things are practically indistinguishable!Julie------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

My doctor has never mentioned anything about hypoglycemia or diabetes, and I have had several blood tests, all normal. I get shaky many mornings too around 9 or 10. I feel nervous and scared almost, but I am not actually afraid of any circumstance or event. It's like having physical anxiety only. The nerve cells in my GI tract all seem dead. I can't even digest water. It just sits there.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

My doctor has never mentioned anything about hypoglycemia or diabetes, and I have had several blood tests, all normal. I get shaky many mornings too around 9 or 10. I feel nervous and scared almost, but I am not actually afraid of any circumstance or event. It's like having physical anxiety only. The nerve cells in my GI tract all seem dead. I can't even digest water. It just sits there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2001)

I have the same symptom - if I don't eat every 3-4 hours then I get really shaky/dizzy/weak. I had my blood sugar tested and it was OK so my doctor concluded that it was anxiety-related. Anxiety sufferers 'use up' their blood sugar faster than normal people. I take beta-blockers to stop the shakiness and, although I eat on a regular basis, I'm careful not to eat too many calories - I snack on a banana or something.[This message has been edited by *Katt* (edited 08-18-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2001)

I have the same symptom - if I don't eat every 3-4 hours then I get really shaky/dizzy/weak. I had my blood sugar tested and it was OK so my doctor concluded that it was anxiety-related. Anxiety sufferers 'use up' their blood sugar faster than normal people. I take beta-blockers to stop the shakiness and, although I eat on a regular basis, I'm careful not to eat too many calories - I snack on a banana or something.[This message has been edited by *Katt* (edited 08-18-2001).]


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I am hypoglycemic and suffer from anxiety. I can tell the difference between the two. When my blood sugar dips, I get confused in my thinking and sometimes begin to black out. The anxiety has always been there, but suffered from panic attacks from early 20's until my 40's. No longer have panic attacks, but with perimenopause now have a different kind of anxiety, which makes me cranky and irritable. I've gotten my thyroid tested (waiting for results) as anxiety is one symptom of thyroid problems. Am also getting my hormone levels checked in September. How does the blood test rule out hypoglycemia? I thought you had to go through an 8 hour glucose tolerance test or was that just in the old days when I was diagnosed.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I am hypoglycemic and suffer from anxiety. I can tell the difference between the two. When my blood sugar dips, I get confused in my thinking and sometimes begin to black out. The anxiety has always been there, but suffered from panic attacks from early 20's until my 40's. No longer have panic attacks, but with perimenopause now have a different kind of anxiety, which makes me cranky and irritable. I've gotten my thyroid tested (waiting for results) as anxiety is one symptom of thyroid problems. Am also getting my hormone levels checked in September. How does the blood test rule out hypoglycemia? I thought you had to go through an 8 hour glucose tolerance test or was that just in the old days when I was diagnosed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2001)

As far as I am aware the Glucose Tolerance Test is now regarded as unreliable in diagnosing hypoglycemia - instead a glucometer is used at the time that the patient is experiencing the symptoms. How I can tell the difference between a hypo and an anxiety attack: The hypo starts with the physical feelings of shaky/dizzy/weak and causes the psychological feelings of anxiety - all of these feelings are alleviated by eating. The anxiety attack starts with the psychological feelings of anxiety and causes the physical feelings of shaky/dizzy/weak - none of these feelings are alleviated by eating.If you suffer from both anxiety & hypoglycemia then it is a vicious cycle - a bit like the anxiety & IBS vicious cycle







My approach is try to eat a hypoglycemic-friendly diet and try to reduce stress levels.srhackett: I'm assuming that if you have been diagnosed with anxiety then you have already had a thyroid test to first eliminate that possibility?GailSusan: Once you were diagnosed with hypoglycemia, did your doctor look into possible underlying causes, give you a diet sheet to follow, or anything? Also, are you having your hormones checked because of the menopause or because of anxiety? I also have hormonal problems and the anxiety & hormones link is on my (long) list of 'things I must remember to look into'. Sorry for being so nosey







Feel free to tell me to mind my own business.[This message has been edited by *Katt* (edited 08-18-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2001)

As far as I am aware the Glucose Tolerance Test is now regarded as unreliable in diagnosing hypoglycemia - instead a glucometer is used at the time that the patient is experiencing the symptoms. How I can tell the difference between a hypo and an anxiety attack: The hypo starts with the physical feelings of shaky/dizzy/weak and causes the psychological feelings of anxiety - all of these feelings are alleviated by eating. The anxiety attack starts with the psychological feelings of anxiety and causes the physical feelings of shaky/dizzy/weak - none of these feelings are alleviated by eating.If you suffer from both anxiety & hypoglycemia then it is a vicious cycle - a bit like the anxiety & IBS vicious cycle







My approach is try to eat a hypoglycemic-friendly diet and try to reduce stress levels.srhackett: I'm assuming that if you have been diagnosed with anxiety then you have already had a thyroid test to first eliminate that possibility?GailSusan: Once you were diagnosed with hypoglycemia, did your doctor look into possible underlying causes, give you a diet sheet to follow, or anything? Also, are you having your hormones checked because of the menopause or because of anxiety? I also have hormonal problems and the anxiety & hormones link is on my (long) list of 'things I must remember to look into'. Sorry for being so nosey







Feel free to tell me to mind my own business.[This message has been edited by *Katt* (edited 08-18-2001).]


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Ok- got the test results - blood glucose was 95 and hemoglobin was normal (he siad this test to see if I had a low blood sugar problem over the last few months) and thyroid was 1.86. So all the tests appear normal. So I guess it was anxiety - maybe coupled with my period and it hit me hard. Just have no idea why in the world this would start up or manifest itslef in this way now. Starting taking a prenatal vitamin and not sure whether it is the iron or folic acid or something that is in the vitamin that is knocking me on my butt - but it is wiping me out (this happened before with just a plain multivitamin too) - so maybe the tiredness will keep my anxiety lowered and this will all work out in the wash!!!


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Ok- got the test results - blood glucose was 95 and hemoglobin was normal (he siad this test to see if I had a low blood sugar problem over the last few months) and thyroid was 1.86. So all the tests appear normal. So I guess it was anxiety - maybe coupled with my period and it hit me hard. Just have no idea why in the world this would start up or manifest itslef in this way now. Starting taking a prenatal vitamin and not sure whether it is the iron or folic acid or something that is in the vitamin that is knocking me on my butt - but it is wiping me out (this happened before with just a plain multivitamin too) - so maybe the tiredness will keep my anxiety lowered and this will all work out in the wash!!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

SRHackett, I hope things start to get better for you. I have been going through many of the same problems. In fact, I went to dr. this morning and my blood test were all normal which is almost frustrating, because I know something is wrong with me.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

SRHackett, I hope things start to get better for you. I have been going through many of the same problems. In fact, I went to dr. this morning and my blood test were all normal which is almost frustrating, because I know something is wrong with me.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Remeron can cause you to have low blood sugar in the morning. Believe me I know, I'm on it. If you eat before bedtime or take it an hour or so before bedtime it will go away.Anxiety - heart will race, feelings of panicLow Blood Sugar or Hypoglycemia - Heat will play a factor in this one also. If this is what you have ... natural sugar or regular sugar will help this. It should make you feel REALLY weak & breathing will be shallowDiabetes - Frequent urination is 1 sign of it, you should get a blood test if you suspect that you have it.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Remeron can cause you to have low blood sugar in the morning. Believe me I know, I'm on it. If you eat before bedtime or take it an hour or so before bedtime it will go away.Anxiety - heart will race, feelings of panicLow Blood Sugar or Hypoglycemia - Heat will play a factor in this one also. If this is what you have ... natural sugar or regular sugar will help this. It should make you feel REALLY weak & breathing will be shallowDiabetes - Frequent urination is 1 sign of it, you should get a blood test if you suspect that you have it.


----------

